# The Government's BASSment :)



## TheGovernment (Aug 11, 2008)

Basement HT:
Electronics:

Samsung 67" LED DLP
Emotiva XPA-2
Emotiva XPA-5
Sony DA4ES Pre/pro (for now)
Oppo BDP 83
HDA35 Hd/DVD player
Pace TDS860 Hd/PVR Cable box
Xbox 360
EP2500x2 EP4000x2 (sub amps)

Speakers:
Paradigm studio 60's V2
Paradigm studio 40's v2
Paradigm studio 20's v2
Paradigm Studio CC
2 Mal-x 18's in 13.8 CF ported boxes tuned to 16.5 HZ
2 Mach 5 IXL 18's in 4 CF sealed boxes (soon)

Wire:
3 x S411 shotgun runs with vampire treminations
4 x 12 gauge Vampire wire runs for surrounds
Monoprice HDMI's x 4
Tartan RCA's x 14
DIY 10 gauge power cords with hospital grade plugs.
AR optical x 5

4 x 20amp deticated power lines

Upstairs Living room :

58" Samsung 650 plasma
Onkyo 607
Pace TDS860 Hd/PVR Cable box
PS3
Monitor Audio RS6's
Altona 6 gauge speaker wire x 2
HTPC with blu-ray and 280GTX and i7 quad core.

Pics to come as soon as I find my camera


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to the shack!

But there seems to be a problem with your post, since *this thread is worthless without pics!* :nono:

:yay:


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Have to agree.. Pics or this is a wasted space.addle:

Ready I am going to try an experiment:

ZEOSPANTERA'S FAKE BASEMENT

400" LED PLASMA PROJECTOR
11.3 Mitsubishi Surround with Mega-Bass + Turbo
Six PS3's Made into a table to hold one more PS3 I use for blurays.
Granite carved blocks with diamond speakers mounted within.
3 Elemental Designs Dodeca-sub's painted hot pink!
Custom HT seating made from authentic Ferrari Enzo seats.
HTPC with 3 Peta-bytes and every movie ever made now and in the future in 2400P

Isn't that an impressive list of !:R

Note I make no mention of ever taking pictures of things that don't exist. Except all the things listed above which I totally own but if I take pictures as proof the ex will take them from me.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

atledreier said:


> Welcome to the shack!
> 
> But there seems to be a problem with your post, since *this thread is worthless without pics!* :nono:
> 
> :yay:


The directions for this forum clearly state no photos in this section. Which seems odd, but dems the rules.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

*Stomps over to Sonnie to give him a good talking to*


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Lonely Raven said:


> The directions for this forum clearly state no photos in this section. Which seems odd, but dems the rules.


You know. Chewbacca lives on Endor with a bunch of 2 foot tall Ewoks.. It does not make sense. No Sense!


----------

